# Night pictures in Lisbon White R32 GTR with new wheels



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2007)

*Night pictures in Lisbon with my new wheels*

So it was a warm night in Lisbon 20º celcius no wind and some clouds but the rain was far from falling, i gathered with some friends and we took some night pics with the new wheels fitted.
As always the conversation and racing lasted to very late hours and the police apeared and made us go home a bit earlier.:bawling:
There were 2 GTRS,and one honda EK4 1.8 VTI from our oficial photographer:smokin:
Hope you guys like the pictures
















































































Hope that my friend dont bother for me posting the pics of his,i leave the job of posting the rest of the pics to my friend Light r.
Cheers [email protected]


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Lovely R32 mate and great pictures there.

James


----------



## HenrikssonFord (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, Can we change color please? I like the R32 better in White than Black! :-/


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2007)

jamesbilluk said:


> Lovely R32 mate and great pictures there.
> 
> James


Thanks mate.
Its a pitty that in Lisbon theres only 2 GTRS


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2007)

HenrikssonFord said:


> Oh, Can we change color please? I like the R32 better in White than Black! :-/


Mate i have seen your pics your car is so lovely.Black was my other choice,but i managed to guet a white one:squintdan
Cheers


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

any day you guya come over to spain 
give me a shout 
hehehe


love them in white


----------



## dylan (Jan 12, 2006)

hey that looks like my drive way except my 33s black and im missing the 32 lol!!!!!:chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2007)

hpt_simon said:


> any day you guya come over to spain
> give me a shout
> hehehe
> 
> ...


Hey Simon dont worry i am planing a trip to the Ring i pass by Barcelona ill guive you a shout:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2007)

dylan said:


> hey that looks like my drive way except my 33s black and im missing the 32 lol!!!!!:chuckle:


:chuckle::chuckle:I m lovin the 32 maybe next year ill upgrade to a 34:runaway:


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

nice pics.

no worries on my side [email protected]

been away from the forum.

ill try to catch up in the next few days.

cheers for posting them


----------



## ki_saj_ng (Jul 10, 2008)

i love the white 32, looks amazing...:thumbsup:


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

nice car mate! but I must say , I do like that 33 on those Enkies!!!! but then I'm biased


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2007)

*Update engine bay pics*

Some new pics with some work done hope you like them.:thumbsup:


















































Cheers


----------



## JBaker (Aug 17, 2008)

wow very nice R32 ya got there. how much HP does it have?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2007)

JBaker said:


> wow very nice R32 ya got there. how much HP does it have?


Thanks Mate.
When i last measured it gave 500bhp on Dyno Dynamics.
Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2007)

One more.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

lovely pics

love the r32

if theres any more feel free to post them


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2007)

agent-x said:


> lovely pics
> 
> love the r32
> 
> if theres any more feel free to post them


Thanks mate for now thats the only ones i have but me mate light-r has some more pics from the R33:thumbsup:
Cheers


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

oh man, I was just in Lisbon last week... should have met up (though I was too busy eating bacalhau and seeing the sights! Portugal is absolutely lovely). 

Nice car you have there!! (I was stuck in my VW Polo rental, which was actually fun, but...getting back in my car when I got home was a serious reminder of how awesome the GTR is...)

Oh well, always next time!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2007)

akasakaR33 said:


> oh man, I was just in Lisbon last week... should have met up (though I was too busy eating bacalhau and seeing the sights! Portugal is absolutely lovely).
> 
> Nice car you have there!! (I was stuck in my VW Polo rental, which was actually fun, but...getting back in my car when I got home was a serious reminder of how awesome the GTR is...)
> 
> Oh well, always next time!


Mate you sould gave me a shout :wavey: if you come back guive a ring before you come and i ll guive you my cell phone number, and ill show you around the sights and street racing scene here in Lisbon.
Dam the rental polos they suck when i have to use a rental they guive that 1.2 3 cilinder polo loooool
Cheers


----------



## LuisGTR32 (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice [email protected], hope to meet you one day


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2007)

LuisGTR32 said:


> Nice [email protected], hope to meet you one day


If you come on vacation to Portugal give me a shout


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2007)

Here is another pic thats one of my favorites.
It was taken i a recent track day on Estoril circuit, soon there wil be some updates and i will post new pics:clap:


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

that is a sweet 32 im liking these more and more in white


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

the more white 32s i see, the more i wanna have another


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2007)

I totally agree if id buy another gtr it had to be white


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2007)

A funny pic taken by my friend light r:squintdan


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2007)

:squintdan And the lineup to enter in the track.


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

tsukuba box


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

You polished it too much because I can see through your bonnet!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

really moody pics, love them


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Wow! They must really tun heads in Portugal! With so few there it must be great to have that much attention. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks fuggles.

as far as we know, we have only 1 r32 gtr (tiago's), 2 r33 gt-r (mine and a soft tune one), 1 r34 gt-r (which is unheard for now) and a couple of gtst's 33 and 34.

and you are right. they are headturners. even for the police. =)

unfortunately, in portugal, the car scene is a bit retarded, so we still get "yeah, my brova's civic would wipe that skyline's a$$".

luckily, me and tiago dont really give a crap.

well have some new pics soon as both my car and tiago's car have underwent some changes.

cheers.

joao


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2007)

Im glad that you like our pictures  its like joao said they are really head turners unfortunately to police mans too.

Soon there will be more pics like joao said we are going to guet together and kidnap (rui) the photographer :chuckle: and take some pics hopefully with our friend pedro too who has a very nice evoVIII.
Cheers


----------



## nustad (May 17, 2005)

*Howdy*

:chairshot:runaway: too many wines - can't delete the wrong one....


----------



## nustad (May 17, 2005)

*Howdy*

A big hello from the bottom of the world! (aka New Zealand) 

I am a fellow R32GTR owner and haven't been to Europe for an age but recently found myself in Lisbon last week! Had an absolute ball taking in the sights of the old part of Lisbon but the car scene was pretty quiet!

Would have blown my mind to see your GTR on the streets - by the way a white R32 with that style of wheels really works and is even more impressive in the flesh. (Lots of Skylines in NZ)

Amongst the oil burners in Lisbon the only modified car I saw was a tastless BMW 3 series with bad fiberglass and flake paint!

It must feel good to own something unique in Lisbon and hopefully you get to exercise it well on the rural roads out of the city. 

Cheers

Glenn


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2007)

nustad said:


> A big hello from the bottom of the world! (aka New Zealand)
> 
> I am a fellow R32GTR owner and haven't been to Europe for an age but recently found myself in Lisbon last week! Had an absolute ball taking in the sights of the old part of Lisbon but the car scene was pretty quiet!
> 
> ...


Hy nustad.

Mate how long did you stay here in lisbon ? 
Next time you come here dont forget to give as a shout mate .
This valid for all the people that come to lisbon from the gtroc :smokin:

And yes mate we track the cars on Estoril mine is stopped now couse i m installing kei office coils and a 8 pot k sport brakes.

The car scene is on very low profile couse the coppers made very apreensions people raced like carzy on Vasco da Gama Bridge.

Ill find some more pics of track days and post them


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

i sign the above.

any time any of you guys want to get to know our country and track days, just let us know.


----------

